# Computer makes beeping sound after memory upgrade



## phanomroadster

Hi I just bought ram to upgrade my computer from BestBuy.  I have a Compaq Presario sr1710nx. The ram I bought was a 1GB DDr pc3200 Corsair. When I installed it, I got a beeping sound with the computer unable to boot up. I tried all different slots and combination slots but as long as the new one was in, the computer wouldn't boot up and kept making beeping sounds.  So I returned the ram upgrade. 

Anyway, I want to purchase a crucial ram upgrade instead since I have heard good things about them.  The only thing is I don't want to purchase the ram upgrade for it to do the same thing.  Do you think I did something wrong with the corsair unit?  I scanned my computer and it suggested either add 1 512mb, 3 1GB or 4 1GB. I wanted to buy 2 1GB rams.  Would this be a mistake to only get 2?  I didn't want to buy only 512mb and I didn't want to buy as many as 3 1gb. I don't see why the corsair wouldn't of worked if it was meant for my computer.  What do you think of my situation?  Please enlight me on what I should do or may have done wrong.   

I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## sup2jzgte

Check the bios, some computers need to have the bios tweaked when adding more ram, but the other issue might be that you got a bad stick of memory.  Did you get any errors along with the beeps?


----------



## phanomroadster

How would I go about checking the BIOS(I'll google it). Don't even know what it is. 
No errors just a blank screen.


----------



## sup2jzgte

phanomroadster said:


> How would I go about checking the BIOS(I'll google it). Don't even know what it is.
> No errors just a blank screen.



When turn the pc on in the bottom corner it will tell you to press one of the F keys to get into bios.  Normally its F2 or F12, when you have the ram install go into bios and check to see if it is being recognized


----------



## phanomroadster

sup2jzgte said:


> When turn the pc on in the bottom corner it will tell you to press one of the F keys to get into bios.  Normally its F2 or F12, when you have the ram install go into bios and check to see if it is being recognized



The thing is I just got a blank screen so I don't think I would of even been able to do that.


----------



## sup2jzgte

phanomroadster said:


> The thing is I just got a blank screen so I don't think I would of even been able to do that.



Yeah you should still be able to access bios even with just a blank screen, I really think you just got a bad stick of memory. 

http://kb.iu.edu/data/acbq.html


----------



## Cromewell

Yeah it sounds like either you have bad RAM or it's not installed properly.


----------



## Guardian01

i helped a friend of mine build a computer just yesterday...and he had the same problem.  except he had 4x2GB sticks.  tried resetting the BIOS, plug and unplug video card...blank screen.  tried different things for 90 minutes

long story short, what fixed it was when i took the RAM sticks out, cleaned out the slot with comp air can, and everything worked fine.  try it.  you'll be surprised what dust can do to you


----------



## Aastii

I agree with what has been said about the bad memory or incorrect insertion, but only partly.

When i bought new RAM a couple of months back i got 8GB of OCZ memory and it wouldn't boot.

I got a blank screen, as you said, occasionally part of the bios would boot, then it would just stop, i would get screens with random white dots where it had thought of booting the bios and stopped...you get the picture.

What i had to do was, because i was going from only 2 all the way up to 8, the peak my mobo can take, was tweak the power settings in my bios.

Normally to enter the bios at boot up you must press the del key. Go to either (it is in one of these usually, i will explain what to do for each:

*Advanced settings tab*. From there you will see memory voltage control or voltage control, or power control, or something similar. press enter on this. You should then find the following settings:

nb core voltage
Memory Voltage

Change nb core voltage to 1.4-1.5V . If it has, for example mine has, 1.393V and then the next up is 1.563V, use 1.393V

Change memory voltage to 1.9-2.0V, again if it has 2 readings just on the outside use the lower one.

*Power settings tab*. From there do the same as i said for advanced settings tab.

If nb core and memory voltage are in neither of these then have a look for them. If you don't change any settings you can't "break" anything so don't be scared of going into stuff, we are always here to help again if it still doesn't work and there is the option to go back to default if you do something wrong or if stuff starts going backside up.


----------



## Steve Mavronis

Check your PC manual or Compaq support website for troubleshooting info. If you just get beeps and no video you may have to reset the BIOS to defaults with a jumper change on the motherboard. But you may want to remove the new memory and insert the original memory to see if it boots up normally with that. Also some memory must be installed in matched pairs in alternating slots. I looked up your model on Crucial.com and it says this so you can put in up to four 1gb modules of ddr pc3200 memory:

Maximum Memory:   4096MB 
Slots:   4 (4 banks of 1) 
Standard Memory:   512MB removable 
Although the memory can be installed one module at a time, the best performance comes from using matched pairs of modules.

If you are also using any original memory make sure they are in paired slots. You can't mix capacities within a pair. Check your manual for the slot pair positions.


----------



## phanomroadster

Just updating the thread incase anyone else has the problem. I didn't need to update the bios.  I just bought two new 1gb ram from crucial.  Worked like a charm. Never knew my computer was capable of being this fast.  Must have been a bad ram from Corsair.  Thanks for all your help.


----------

